#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-27
<pipezapata> buenas tardes
<pipezapata> alguien me puede ayudar con este problema?
<pipezapata> ERROR: The /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build contains a fresh, unconfigured kernel!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-28
<anfrajim> hola
<anfrajim> alguin por aqui
<kodiak85> Hola buenas tardes
<kodiak85> Aqui se pueden hacer consultas de Kubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-29
<javier24> compañeros buenas tardes hay alguien ahy
<javier24> compañeros
<javier24> compañeros 
<javier24> alguien sabe como montar una unidad de red 
<javier24> en ubuntu
<javier24> es decir como en win
<javier24> que uno le decia siempre conectese a esta  letra ejeplo la x
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-01
<tuning_> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-25
<fsc_> hola
<iderivera> tengo un problema alguien me puede ayudar
<iderivera> nadie  ...
<iderivera> ok
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-26
<ledfi36> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-27
<willykaos> Buenas noches
<otogonzalez> Hola
<otogonzalez> Tengo una pregunta, baje la imagen iso de ubuntu, la grabé en el dvd pero al iniciar la máquina con el dvd insertado no lo reconoce, Hay que hacer algo adicional?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-28
<jhonwilmar> quiero saber cuanto vale la entrada pra ir hoy por la tarde con mi hermano
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-06-22
<Ubuntero|98575> hola
